# BeneFit Some Kind-a Gorgeous in new shade! -Deep



## jinxii (Apr 2, 2008)

hey, so this is officially my first post. I recieved a benefit catalog of the new things they have coming out for spring/summer and I noticed that they came out with a new shade for their supposed one shad fits all (or most) "foundation faker" called some kind-a grogeous in deep! 

I was immediately excited because Ive been eyeing this product for a while simply because the packaging is so adorable. but wouldnt touch it because its obviously beige. but seeing this made me head straight over to sephora and order the new shade. 

now my question is .. has anyone else tried this product? the "invisible finish" intrigues me, and i dont want to be dissapointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(my shipment arrives today btw.. so I'll obviously update)

thanks in advance lovely ladies xo <3


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 2, 2008)

Haven't tried it but let me know what you think of yours.


----------



## lsperry (Apr 2, 2008)

Or post an FOTD here or in the FOTD forum. And write a review, too, including your MAC foundation color.

Appreciate it....


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have always been interested in their poducts let us know what you think


----------



## jinxii (Apr 4, 2008)

will do =) unfortunately i missed he 1st two delivery attempts because I was either at school or at work, but I took today off just to wait for ups (shhh.. dont tell anyone) I'll definately keep u posted.


----------



## jinxii (Apr 4, 2008)

ok so it finally arrived and I LOVE it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first when i started applying it, it didnt seem as if I was putting anything on.. my skin just looked the same. but after I was finished I definately noticed a difference. it looked like my skin but better! its not exactly heavy coverage because after all it is a foundation "faker" but I only ended up having to use my concealer for under eye. I was amazed. any who.. here are some pictures. I'm NC45.

 No Flash











I was using Prep+Prime Skin and unfortunately the glitter gives a white cast when the camera flash reflects off of it.











The cutest Packaging EVER.





Dont let the coloring scare you... it doesnt come out this way at all.


----------



## lsperry (Apr 5, 2008)

*jinxii*. 

I like the way it looks on you. It looks matte but not heavy at all. Is it cream to powder? And did you use a finishing powder? Did it wear well?

I think this is something I might like to try and use the MSF natural powder as a finishing powder.

AND ooohhhh, gurrl....your lips and eyelashes are some kind of gorgeous!

A new ULTA opened in my city last month. I'll call to see if they have it and if they do, I'll go and ask for a sample to try it.


----------



## jinxii (Apr 5, 2008)

thanx =)

and it is Cream to powder, but being so used to liquid foundations I put my select sheer pressed powder on top. hehe. Im not wearing the sspp in the first picture though just the Foundation. 

and you should definately try it. I think Benefit finally has me Sold on something!


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 19, 2008)

I ordered the Deep Some-Kind-a-Gorgeous as soon as I saw it introduced in their catalog, because it had been getting really great reviews everywhere, and having tested the original one in Sephora, I also loved the light sheer texture.

When I first tried it on my face, I have to be honest, it looked a little ashy around my forehead and mouth area (which is weird, because I have a fairly even skintone...Oh, by the way, I'm NC45).  So colorwise, it's still not quite warm or deep enough for me.  Plus, it doesn't last very long on it's own, which made it even more pointless to me, since I had bought it because I wanted to use less coverup on my face.

Anyhow.  I still love the texture.  It has a slight primer-ish feel to it, and glides over the skin, filling any large pores or small wrinkles in.  And it starts out matte, but as it warms up it imparts a slight healthy glow, so I'd say it's more a satin matte finish for me.

These days, I just use it under my eyes to brighten and smooth the area out, and on/around my nose to minimize the look of the pores.  The rest of the face gets a light mineral makeup buff.

Oh, in addition.  For whatever reason, the product gets used up very quickly.  I hadn't used it for little more than a week before I hit the bottom of the pan.  Probably a combo of the texture and minimal coverage that makes you want to put more on than you need to.  If you buy it, use a light hand!


----------



## BelleGoddess (May 23, 2008)

based on this post, I went out and bought some...

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE IT...

to give an idea of my skin tone, I am an NC 44 in MAC foundation...I have the Studio Tech for heavy coverage (photo shoots)...I also have HIP liquid foundation in Tawny (I think #816), that I mix with Oil of Olay to make my own tinted moisturizer if I'm going out or something...

I put some of this on in the Sephora store...of course store lighting isn't the best, but it still looked good...so I bought it and Philosophy's Supernatural in Rich...

once I got it home, I realized how great it is...my skintone is pretty even, but this does a great job of covering up any redness or uneveness I do have going on...it feels very light on the skin and doesn't rub off every time I touch my face throughout the day...I haven't been a big foundation fan up until this point, but I'm thinking I'd feel weird if I left the house without it...

I'm sold...and I haven't even touched the Philsophy Supernatural yet...


----------



## jinxii (May 23, 2008)

yay!


----------



## madamepink78 (May 23, 2008)

Oh goodness another product for me to pick up when I do some instore makeup shopping next week.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 23, 2008)

I do not like this product.  I didn't like it in Beige on my clients, and the so called "deep" shade is very misleading, it's not much deeper than the original.

I can kind of see a whitish cast from it in your pics, but perhaps that's just the flash.  It's about the same color as their You Rebel which really doesn't suit anyone deeper than a Medium/Tan skin complexion;  I've decided that Benefit Complexion + WOC just ain't gonna equal out.


----------



## madamepink78 (May 23, 2008)

^^^ Oh goodness. Thanxs a bunch ..saved me some dollars. I will just pick up something else.


----------



## BelleGoddess (May 23, 2008)

well, it doesn't cast the whitish shade on me...so, as with makeup, to each her own...

I will admit it is probably not for women of color whose beauty comes in a shade that just so happens to be deeper than mine...

I'm hesitant about posting pics of myself...but I will see what I can do...


----------



## mehrunissa (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I've decided that Benefit Complexion + WOC just ain't gonna equal out._

 
Amen.


----------

